# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Hyper-V

## И_г_о_р_ь

Доброго времени!

Включил роль Hyper-V на 2008 R2, создал виртуальную машину.
Установил на неё W7.

После установки на фазе "Подготовка рабочего стола" машина попыталась перезагрузиться, но не запустилась больше.
С компакт-диска (установочного) запуск нормальный. 
Попробовал восстановление ("Проблемы с запуском") - пишет, ошибок не найдено.
Но и не запускается с диска  после восстановления.
Сконвертил реальную машину в .vhd (прогой disk2vhd), удалил машину которая не запускалась.
Заново создал машину, подключил этот виртуальный диск - та же история.
С DVD запускается, с диска - нет.
В чем проблема?

Были мысли в сторону проблем с поддержкой 32-бит. Но установка-то тоже 32-битная - работала нормально... 

Х.З....

----------


## SergeyRakitin

Другую инсталяцию пробовал?

----------

